
How the Death of Net Neutrality Could Be the Death of Blockchain - legionof7
https://medium.com/aetherunited/how-the-death-of-net-neutrality-could-be-the-death-of-blockchain-deed71a6ee9
======
sharemywin
kind of a US centric view of blockchain.

